# Can someone help me find info and value of my Sir



## Edude203 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sir Rob Burnett Sloe Gin Bottle

 Made at Vauxhall distillary in london (not sure on the date)
 Original cork and original emblem in the back theres a little message

 Trade Mark
 This Bottle is not sold but remains property of Sir R Burnett & Co London England


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 20, 2006)

Base


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 20, 2006)

this here is the lable


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 20, 2006)

Message in the back


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 20, 2006)

i also found out that the distilary in Vauxhall closed in 1907 

 infomation taken from http://www.buxrud.se/lost.htm


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 21, 2006)

anyone have any cleu cant find any info on the net only that the distillary closed in 1907


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 21, 2006)

?                  sry bout oversize img


----------



## towhead (Jul 21, 2006)

Did some internet searches, havent come up with anything. [&:]
 Hopefully someone else will be able to help! []

 Anyway, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 21, 2006)

here some of my other bottles..

 The common but in good shape hamlins wizard oil date unknow


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 21, 2006)

this bottle is unknown if anyone know any info pls tell me 

 bottle i found in 10 feet of water


----------



## towhead (Jul 21, 2006)

This might be your Hamlin's Wizard Oil:   
http://www.antiqnet.com/detail,antique-aqua-medicine,1167170.html   There are a few variations.


----------



## towhead (Jul 21, 2006)

However, upon closer scrutiny, the lettering on your Hamlin's looks much different....?


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 21, 2006)

> [Reply to Message] All Forums >> [Bottle Forums] >> What is it? BEFORE 1900 >> Can someone help me find info and value of my Sir 	Page: [1]


 
 yeah its somewhat similar i found mine in quÃ©bec it waz probably inported t2 canada from chicago  i also found a 2" vertion but it waz utterly destroyed befor i got t2 it


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 21, 2006)

anyone find info on the gin bottle
  i bought it for 10$ i am sure its 19 cen . original lable original cork the place were it waz manufacted closed in 1907 so its early er then that


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 21, 2006)

looking for some feedback


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 21, 2006)

searchin for 2 days all over the enet none on ebay i google evry carachteristic it lead me nowre


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 21, 2006)

can someone pls tell me something about this thing?


----------



## capsoda (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Eric, Welcome to the forum. Sooner or later one of our forum members will come along who can help you out. We have quite a few members from the UK who might be able to.


----------



## Edude203 (Jul 21, 2006)

alright thx


----------



## Edude203 (Aug 1, 2006)

dissapointiong


----------



## Edude203 (Aug 5, 2006)

still waiting on information


----------



## towhead (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks like ya might have to try another bottle.  I sure can't find anything on that one.  [8|]    Good Luck! []


----------



## Edude203 (Aug 9, 2006)

alright  does anyone know anyinfor mation on the hulstkamp company?


----------



## capsoda (Aug 9, 2006)

hey Eric, I didn't find very much info on your bottle but the company was in England and the made extracts and such. Look up Hulstkamp on ebay and it will come up with a few in glass and ceramic. One bottle on Ebay even has the lable. Vanilla.


----------



## Edude203 (Aug 9, 2006)

this is the bottle i bid on at a silent aution


----------



## capsoda (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks like they made alot of  liquor based products.


----------



## Edude203 (Aug 9, 2006)

any idea on the age?


----------



## towhead (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Edude, left you some info on the Hulstkamp.  Started it on a new post, right below this one.


----------



## Edude203 (Aug 14, 2006)

thx you miss


----------



## Edude203 (Feb 1, 2007)

Still Trying to Find information on my Sir rob burnette Sloe Gin Bottle..


----------

